# Floppy Disk Disposal



## charford (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi 

I have over a hundred floppy disks that are about 10-20 years old that I need to dispose of. I don't think any of them have sensitive info on them. It's mostly data as well as some correspondence, academic papers etc. Should I have them wiped before I dispose of them? or should I just toss them in the trash? I have three computers up and running and none of them have disk ports.  What do you Tuggers recommend?

Cathy


----------



## BevL (Apr 23, 2006)

A hammer and a large garbage bag.

Bev


----------



## Noni (Apr 23, 2006)

Is this a joke?


----------



## charford (Apr 23, 2006)

Which, the original question or the hammer and garbage bag.  I assure you the original question wasn't.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 23, 2006)

charford said:
			
		

> Which, the original question or the hammer and garbage bag.  I assure you the original question wasn't.




I don't see why, if none of the disks have sensitive info on them, you would even worry about doing anything other than tossing them in the trash.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 23, 2006)

Are there any schools or something like that which could use the floppies if wiped first?

Brian


----------



## Keitht (Apr 24, 2006)

Possibly, but I suspect they would be worried about the risk of viruses on the disks, even after wiping.  They cost so little today that I doubt they would think the possible hassle worth the effort.  No harm in asking at your local schools though.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 24, 2006)

Bend them up and throw them away. (What Bev said.) They have no value and nobody wants them.

-David


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 24, 2006)

If you are talking the original 5" disks, no need to worry, as most current computers don't even have a drive to accomodate them/

We used to give out my old disks at my school library after I had reformatted them. Check with your local school if they are the 3" ones. Depending on how sophisticated the systems are, they may be willing to take them if they are reformatted. Kids are always needing something on which to save their projects if they don't have computers at home/ 
Be warned, some just won't work at all.


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2006)

2 pairs of pliers, grip tightly opposites sides of disk with, rotate the handles of each pair of pliers approx 90 degrees in the direction of each other while closing the eyelids to prevent the incursion of flying plastic shards.

That should  do it


----------

